# Need Driver Western Burbs ( Fox Valley Area )



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Looking for an experienced driver for accounts in West Chicago, St. Charles, Geneva, Elburn, and Warrenville... Great Pay!! every 2 weeks and newer trucks. Skidsteer experience is a plus, but not important. Email me with your info!

Thanks, Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Still need one more reliable driver! IM me or send me an [email protected]


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Interesting in subbing the entire route out? If so, I'd be interested.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Still looking for the right person!


----------

